# Faster. Simpler. Easier to Use. The New 034Motorsport Online Store!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just got done making a few upgrades to our site! It's mobile-friendly now, and should be substantially faster. 

Also, you have the option of saving your credit card for future use! (Not recommended for those who browse car parts while drinking.) 

If you see anything out of place or can't find an item, send me a PM or email so that I can fix it.

*Click here to take a peek!*



Cheers,
[email protected]


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Thursday! I had the time to post a quick behind-the-scenes look at the development of the Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System on our blog yesterday. If you're interested in what goes into making your performance parts, it's worth a read! 

- Laszlo



034Motorsport said:


> *Developing the Audi TT RS Carbon Fiber Intake System*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders this week, and we hope you enjoy the long weekend! We'll be closed on Monday and resume business as usual on Tuesday. :thumbup:

In the meantime, feel free to check out our latest Featured User on the 034Motorsport Blog. We've worked on Will's B8 Audi S4 in the past, and are excited to be working on his 2015 Audi S3, which is twinsies with our own Glacier White Audi S3. 



> *Will's Modded Glacier White Metallic 8V Audi S3 by 034Motorsport*
> 
> Will picked up his Glacier White Metallic Audi S3 with a desire to improve upon the already capable platform with OEM+ quality performance upgrades. He came to 034Motorsport's Fremont, CA Performance Facility to get started with Audi S3 Suspension Upgrades & Audi S3 Performance Exhaust that we offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have another Featured User up on our website, and have added Live Chat in order to provide even faster responses to our customers! 



> *Mitchell's Lowered B8 Audi S4 on H&R Sport Springs*
> 
> Mitchell's lowered B8 Audi S4 is tastefully modified with OEM+ quality performance upgrades to increase power output and enhance handling performance. *Click Here for Full Article!*
> 
> ...


----------

